# Why GNO's are bad (or how I saw two grown men cry in 1 day)



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

BTW this goes for boys nights out too. Names are made up to protect the innocent

Time machine back to 1998 or 1997 I forget which. A friend of mine had moved back to town in the past year now with a wife. We do buddy things a few times but couples friend with couples. I am unattached at the time. We are in very early 30s and most of these other couples below are a few years older except one of which one was a guy in his early 40s. (NICE house) Remember the old style big screens? he had one.

I get invited over for a Fri or Sat night of basketball watching. I arrive and there was a minor argument. There are like 8 wives there, 8 husbands, and me. The wives said they wanted to go to one of those male review things like Chippendales except I think it wasn't them some sleazier offshoot... Husbands universally say no, we don't get to go to nudie bars... So wives "back off" decide they want to go to some bar.

Wives depart. Its about 930ish and my buddy gets a call on his cell (remember cells that were about 5 to 6i nches long? one of those) Women do protect each other in affairs but a chain is as strong as its weakest link. My friends wife is the weak link. He is standing next to me. I hear basically "Yea right, Lisa and Ann are screwing the strippers. Are you drunk? Not funny" He said that a bit too loud. Silence... The host even hits mute. Then I hear sobbing loud enough from his wife. She is begging him to come get her. I heard "I'm Sorry, PLEASE" from her end the rest was garbled.

My friend takes off in a shot. One dude starts crying... HARD. The other guy is crying but takes off in his car after finding out where it is. Mr. crying hard leaves about 2 minutes later. Both of them were dead white pale. I leave about a minute later as the host is on HIS cell screaming at his wife for being the instigator and wrecking two marriages.

I don't know all the details. The stories were lined up. One fvcked a stripper, one "only blew" a stripper. They started at a bar and had a few alcoholic drinks... then decided to head to the show anyway. ?They were invited? to some VIP/back room and well a player is a player and no not all male strippers are gay. Two of them cheated. No not my friends wife tho she was in it deep for going into a place they had mutually agreed neither spouse was allowed to partake in. 

He forgave her after a weekish for her going into the male strip club. I heard second hand the one who fvcked ended up divorcing and the other reconciled. I didn't really have contact with any of them after that except my friend and then because he was married and I was not, he hung around his married friends. It wasn't something I would bring up every day. Dunno the repurcussions for the hosts wife. Apparently she was the chief instigator.

Seriously I don't ever want to see the face of a man who finds out suddenly his wife cheated, let alone two. They looked like death. I will NEVER forget that look.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

It depends on what type of GNO it is. If it's friends going out to dinner, catch a move, back by 10 or 11 pm and the friends are all happily married, then that's one thing. The going out to dance clubs, strip clubs, bar hopping ones are an entirely different matter.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh fvck...

And that lady who screwed the stripper with 7 other wives watching must have had some balls!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

So, the weakest link was the chief instigator. LOL!

Yep, GNO or BNO is not bar hopping in my world.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Oh fvck...
> 
> And that lady who screwed the stripper with 7 other wives watching must have had some balls!


But it was just in fun....it was GNO!


F'ng BLECH!!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> It depends on what type of GNO it is. If it's friends going out to dinner, catch a move, back by 10 or 11 pm and the friends are all happily married, then that's one thing. The going out to dance clubs, strip clubs, bar hopping ones are an entirely different matter.


Exactly. I know and trust my wife's friends. They go to a restaurant have dinner and talk. She will sometimes buy a drink but never finishes (alcoholic father). Maybe they play games or cards and one of their homes ... sometimes. She's never home later than 11. 

My philosophy is that if want to make sure you aren't tempted to cheat then don't put yourself in situations where you can be tempted.

Nothing wrong with GNO. If she's trustworthy then nothing will happen. If she was going clubbing I WOULD question why she would be interested in doing that? I've seen GNO at bars and yes, some indulge in questionable behavior ... dirty dancing, flirting ... so again, why would you be interested in going to a bar? That's when I'd go into Trust but Verify mode.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> Oh fvck...
> 
> And that lady who screwed the stripper with 7 other wives watching must have had some balls!


More likely, she's been doing it for a long time to not give a damn.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Really depends on the type of friends too. I know a lot of men and women out there who do some INCREDIBLY stupid things because of some toxic friend's influence or being goaded on. Not that anyone ever held a gun to their heads. Watch the company you keep.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

The first time my first wife cheated was on a GNO. Totally classic scenario. Her friend turns 21 and wants her to be her partner as she explores the newly elligible club scene. Her friend is single and meets a guy. The guy has a friend. Her friend wants to go back to the guys apartment she met but wants my wife to join her to be safe. Guy and friend disapear into the bedroom, wife blows his friend.
I find out the next day (valentines day if you can believe that) when I come home to find her crying. She confesses.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Group dynamics. Talk about peer pressure and 'sheep flock' mentality in junior high!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Er. clarity.

My friend was a guest not the host. Chief instigator was the wife of the host. Not my friends wife.

Reading between the lines... She's kinda a beta goody goody and rarely drinks. Meanwhile others do. They all end up in that back room. I'll guess she gets scared seeing ?drunk? Friends taking part in what looks like the start of an orgy and calls my friend her husband. Maybe she also got hit on and declined. dunno.

Btw it was 6 watching as two were cheating cause oral is still cheating.

Gonna start a thread called the most effed up situations you know of directly. I have three more crazy ones. Well one is rather common here.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Guys or Gals NO always results in groupthink

Groupthink is a psychological phenomenon that occurs within a group of people, in which the desire for harmony or conformity in the group results in an incorrect or deviant decision-making outcome. Group members try to minimize conflict and reach a consensus decision without critical evaluation of alternative ideas or viewpoints, and by isolating themselves from outside influences.

Basically you get 8 women or men together, and they end up doing what the person with the WORST decision making ability in the group wants. 

Now this isn't all groups, but many.

I'm with everyone else here. If my wife wanted a GNO that was about where SINGLE women go.....NOPE! But I don't have to worry about that, my wife doesn't do that.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

GNO both ways is bullsh1t. 

Either you enjoy being with someone or you don't.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Hardtohandle said:


> GNO both ways is bullsh1t.
> 
> Either you enjoy being with someone or you don't.


I couldn't agree more.

There is no GNO permitted for me. I don't care how that sounds. I just don't give a F. The saboteur always gets her way in a group of women when they engage in GNO. Always.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

What kind of an idiot was the host's wife? "Let's sneak to the male strip club like kids despite telling our gullible husbands that we wouldn't." And seriously all of them just went with it. Groupthink or not what the hell lind of a group is that, that only one of them felt guilty about it?


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

sinnister said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> There is no GNO permitted for me. I don't care how that sounds. I just don't give a F. The saboteur always gets her way in a group of women when they engage in GNO. Always.


So your wife doesn't go out ever with friends? How does she react to that if you say no everytime she asks? I'm really curious btw, not trying to ask doublemeaning questions.


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

What a horrifying story. 

Why, why, would an adult woman give a BJ to a stranger? What does she get in return? Validation? Worth? Does is feel good to make a stranger feel good? Reciprocal sex favors I guess I can understand but giving a BJ to someone?

I don't get it.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

CarlF42 said:


> So, the guys start crying _immediately _without any initial disbelief / anger emotion...just based on a phonecall? :scratchhead:
> 
> That's the sort of guy I'd imagine likes listening to Maroon-5 today...


clarification 2. understand I am standing next to him on his phone side. I cant hear the whole thing. There is a TV going with a basketball game, yes its ~20+ feet away. The ONLY words I heard were "I'm Sorry, Please" the rest sounds like Charlie browns teacher. It was loud and sounded like crying. Im guestimating the exchage was along the lines of:
Wife in some control "Please, we went to the male revue, come get me. Lisa and ann are screwing the strippers. Im scared" Thinking back she probably said it in more words because it was like 15? seconds.
Husband "Yea right, Lisa and Ann are screwing the strippers. Are you drunk? Not funny"
Wife loses it "I'M SORRY, PLEASE.." (come get me)

If your wife is crying that is most likely all the emotion you need. His disbelief was him repeating what she said and asking if she was drunk. This is 15 years ago. My friends wife was not the one cheating. She was only in a place she was not supposed to be. Yes bad but not cheating. The thing I remember most is those guys faces.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> clarification 2. understand I am standing next to him on his phone side. I cant hear the whole thing. There is a TV going with a basketball game, yes its ~20+ feet away. The ONLY words I heard were "I'm Sorry, Please" the rest sounds like Charlie browns teacher. It was loud and sounded like crying. Im guestimating the exchage was along the lines of:
> Wife in some control "Please, we went to the male revue, come get me. Lisa and ann are screwing the strippers. Im scared" Thinking back she probably said it in more words because it was like 15? seconds.
> Husband "Yea right, Lisa and Ann are screwing the strippers. Are you drunk? Not funny"
> Wife loses it "I'M SORRY, PLEASE.." (come get me)
> ...


No, I think he meant the guy that started crying after he heard your friend say "Yea right, Lisa and Ann are screwing the strippers. Are you drunk? Not funny". 

You're sitting with a group of friends and in comes a phonecall saying your wife is ****ing a stripper. I can't even comprehend the feeling of shame, embarassment and sadness that your life crumbled in the matter of seconds.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> The thing I remember most is those guys faces.


Every time I hear about someone getting heartbreaking news, I think of this scene from the Simpsons.

Ralph Wiggum Enters a Realm of Depression - YouTube


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

DrMathias said:


> What a horrifying story.
> 
> Why, why, would an adult woman give a BJ to a stranger? What does she get in return? Validation? Worth? Does is feel good to make a stranger feel good? Reciprocal sex favors I guess I can understand but giving a BJ to someone?
> 
> I don't get it.


Excitement. Pretending she is young and free, not middle aged and married. She feels physically attractive and sexy because a stranger is so turned on he gets hard and cums because of her.

My counselor explains it better than I can. Some women see marriage as for when they are boring, old, settled. Married sex is about husband management so she can get what she wants, e.g. security and the social appearance. The affair or the gno stripper fling lets her experience the excitement she cannot feel in her marriage. It is her own deficient paradigm she can't be excited in the marriage, not the husband's fault.

It is similar to our normal separation of work and family. We see them as different entities yet they are part of the whole of our reality. We desire both but don't mix the two together. The boring marriage is one part and the wild fling is another part for these women. She feels more complete with both.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> You're sitting with a group of friends and in comes a phonecall saying your wife is ****ing a stripper. I can't even comprehend the feeling of shame, embarassment and sadness that your life crumbled in the matter of seconds.


Of everyone there, I really only knew well my friend from the past. Anything afterward I got from him and only him but it is not something I brought up much. Then again since he was mostly with his married friends at that time we did not hang around each other all that much. Its those faces.

Many of the men here on these boards get an idea something is going on then get hit. Those two (at least from appearances) got a baseball bat to the head from behind.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> So your wife doesn't go out ever with friends? How does she react to that if you say no everytime she asks? I'm really curious btw, not trying to ask doublemeaning questions.


We both go out to clubs or dancing. We go with other married couples or with a single friend and his or her boyfriend.

If I need a break and unwind I would imagine so does my wife and viceversa


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> No, I think he meant the guy that started crying after he heard your friend say "Yea right, Lisa and Ann are screwing the strippers. Are you drunk? Not funny".
> 
> You're sitting with a group of friends and in comes a phonecall saying your wife is ****ing a stripper. I can't even comprehend the feeling of shame, embarassment and sadness that your life crumbled in the matter of seconds.


My first reaction would probably just be, red, pure blood red.

That is a horrible story. You say you have 3 more stories weightlifter?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> My first reaction would probably just be, red, pure blood red.
> 
> That is a horrible story. You say you have 3 more stories weightlifter?


See my thread of the most effed up things you have direct knowledge of. These I was not there when the poop hit the fan. 

The first one I got from his mother (fiance in his own bed with bf)
the second I got directly from the brother who had his gf decide to be a groupie
the third was from the coworker himself. (GF dumps him before she cheats so she can screw a boss for a promotion)

I got a funny as hell one regarding my room mate in college. (bad boy player gets caught sorta) Ill do that when i get the time which aint now. Bad boy player was responsible for MANY stories I know beyond that. A bad boy player has AMAZING draw for women.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> A bad boy player has AMAZING draw for women.


Yep obviously and we are the ones who are left thinking how the hell sh!t like this happens.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

CarlF42 said:


> No - all I can imagine is a guy fuming with rage and screeching off in the car to the club to knock 10-shades of sh!t our of whoever.
> 
> If the phonecall was something along the lines of: _"This is the police....we found your wife dead"_...yeah I can understand grown men crying and falling apart.
> But not someone else, somewhere on a phone _saying _a guy is fcuking your wife...


I do agree, now that I think about it, definitely sounds wimpy. Sounds like Nice Guys we always talk about. Still, was he expecting a blow like that? I mean who goes from denial into depression in three seconds? I understand going into some shock, you know, being unable to move and talk and stuff. But this is just ... weird... But all in all it's a severe trauma, meaning anything can happen to any man.


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmmmmm

Oddly I never really came to the conclusion that my wife's PA was on a GNO, until having read this thread.

Duh. Funny how you fail to make obvious observations sometimes.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

CarlF42 said:


> Okay, let me put it bluntly: it's total *BS*.
> Men, _real _men, _crying _ like babies because they HEARD one of their wives on a telephone saying: "the girls are fcuking a couple of strippers?"
> 
> In fact, it's so bizarre and surreal...it makes me laugh.


The real FACT is that none of us know ALL THE FACTS.

Those husbands probably had it rocky in their marriage and maybe even affected by previous wayward rodeos from their wives and were treading softly on thin emotional ice.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

JustPuzzled said:


> As far as I know there was no further interaction between them.
> 
> Am I missing something? Can someone tell what the girl could have gotten out of this?


Not sure either. I had a friend who would blow any guy who flirted with her for more than 20 minutes and get nothing in return. Usually after she just met them. Made absolutely no sense to me.

I think I can count on one hand the number of guys I've heard of going down on a woman he didn't know or just met. Although I'm sure it happens.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> *Seriously I don't ever want to see the face of a man who finds out suddenly his wife cheated, let alone two. They looked like death. I will NEVER forget that look.*


This brought back sad memories to me.

Not about a GNO, but about how infidelity affects families.
My wife & I , her sisters and their husbands , kids and extended family all used to hang out together quite a lot.
One of her sister's husband owned a beach house in an remote location on a private beach. All of us would spend time amping out in the beach house, those days were fun.
Christmas time dinners , Easter lunches, family camping outings, big extended family vacations ,everything came to a screeching halt when he found out that his wife was having sex with another man who was his business rival.
I too would never forget the look on his face.He looked at me and simply said ' she's fcuking him..."
He hugged me and began to cry on my shoulder.

Her infidelity caused a huge rift between our families, some sided with her and we all had nasty things to say to each other.Even he mother cursed her and told her never to set foot on her property again.

But the real culprit was her toxic female friends at work , whose venomous influence changed her from a family oriented woman into a party freak and a brazen cheater.
Funny thing is after the " blowout" she left her marital home and rented an apartment.
Soon afterwards, the OM dumped her, for another much younger party girl.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jasel said:


> Not sure either. I had a friend who would blow any guy who flirted with her for more than 20 minutes and get nothing in return. Usually after she just met them. Made absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> I think I can count on one hand the number of guys I've heard of going down on a woman he didn't know or just met. Although I'm sure it happens.


No it doesn't happen like that.
Guys generally don't go down on girls they've just met except they are going to have PIV sex with them.
Girls will go down without anything being reciprocated .

*JustPuzzled said*;
"..._Am I missing something? Can someone tell what the girl could have gotten out of this?_"

They get a feeling of " liberation" which stems from a false sense of entitlement.IMO


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

A subset of women who are sex abuse victims become promiscuous. They feel value to a man via being sexual with him, and because they want to be liked by men they provide sex. Some may feel a sense of power over men using sex.

These are dysfunctional and damaged women, not the unthinking party girls out having a good time.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

DrMathias said:


> What a horrifying story.
> 
> Why, why, would an adult woman give a BJ to a stranger? What does she get in return? Validation? Worth? Does is feel good to make a stranger feel good? Reciprocal sex favors I guess I can understand but giving a BJ to someone?


I started a thread on here about these parties I see on the internet porn pages where the girls are all taking turns blowing the strippers. A moderator locked the thread, almost banned me and just said "They're all staged".

I don't know. I've never seen a porn star that could act, and these girls are ALWAYS pretty good at acting like they're doing a one-time naughty in front of their friends. If even a THIRD of these vids are real, there's a good chance any one of our wives have blown a stranger in front of their friends. In front of YOUR friends. There are SO MANY of these videos. So many...


----------



## Jack29 (Oct 20, 2012)

MrK said:


> I started a thread on here about these parties I see on the internet porn pages where the girls are all taking turns blowing the strippers. A moderator locked the thread, almost banned me and just said "They're all staged".
> 
> I don't know. I've never seen a porn star that could act, and these girls are ALWAYS pretty good at acting like they're doing a one-time naughty in front of their friends. If even a THIRD of these vids are real, there's a good chance any one of our wives have blown a stranger in front of their friends. In front of YOUR friends. There are SO MANY of these videos. So many...


Thank god I don't live in America!!!!


----------



## Jack29 (Oct 20, 2012)

As about to girls giving BJ. Two years earlier I was at a party and there was a girl going round that everybody learned soon enough she was a slyt and she gave BJ to a friend of mine he said he was too disgusted to f*ck her so he just got her to her knees to blow him. I was sort of sad to hear it.

Later on during the same party she invited me to some place they were going next day. Not exactly invited me more like talked me about it and in an offhanded way told me i shouldn't miss it! If i had gone i would have even more material to write about her i bet!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Jack29 said:


> Thank god I don't live in America!!!!


These videos come from mostly Europe. Some are staged some aren't from the ones l saw.
Someone was telling me about bachelorette parties and google brought them up.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> This brought back sad memories to me.
> 
> Not about a GNO, but about how infidelity affects families.
> My wife & I , her sisters and their husbands , kids and extended family all used to hang out together quite a lot.
> ...


This is the part that makes this whole thing even a discussion with any merit - I truly don't think that 99% of GNO's go down like this, but I do think it happens and when married women who are acting completely unlike the women their H's married participate its because of the pack of peers they are with.

Same with my ex W - she met a really fun crowd, who would never "provoke" her into an affair, never really held me in contempt, merely just couldn't really acknowledge my existence because I was absent from my W's social life - it is a dynamic that feeds off itself on its journey towards sex with someone new. Her young friends were unmarried, some were attached, but somewhat loosely, the young ones didn't have children and there was an older one in the crowd with adult children who was also part of the dynamic and saw a lot of herself in the person my ex was becoming. I just don't think it dawned on them at all that my ex's husband was at home, lonely feeling rejected and burdened with the responsibilities of parenthood and home life. I found out (though its still shrouded in trickle truth) that when she was in her PA (in whichever form that took - be it making out at the bar or at some dude's house) that they were "uncomfortable" with the infidelity but were mostly just a little excited to see one of their own having sexy time with some stud.

I think people tend to lose themselves in groups like that, which is why even groups of friends who seem perfectly fun and kind must be chosen somewhat carefully, because when like-minded and not-quite-so-like-minded people get together its really easy to come up with excuses for misbehavior.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Jack29 said:


> Thank god I don't live in America!!!!


We dont want you here son!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My female colleagues at work go out on GNOs. However, they are like a pack. They watch out for each other, guard their drinks against drugs and always have each other's backs.

If one gets hit on, the guy doing the hitting on suddenly finds himself hunted down by a pack of female wolves.

I honestly do not believe they would even think of cheating.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrK said:


> I started a thread on here about these parties I see on the internet porn pages where the girls are all taking turns blowing the strippers. A moderator locked the thread, almost banned me and just said "They're all staged".
> 
> I don't know. I've never seen a porn star that could act, and these girls are ALWAYS pretty good at acting like they're doing a one-time naughty in front of their friends. If even a THIRD of these vids are real, there's a good chance any one of our wives have blown a stranger in front of their friends. In front of YOUR friends. There are SO MANY of these videos. So many...


Wasn't there a news story that one of these parties (being videoed) was busted as some of the girls were underage? And they were real local girls lured by adverts in the area?:scratchhead:


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> My female colleagues at work go out on GNOs. However, they are like a pack. They watch out for each other, guard their drinks against drugs and always have each other's backs.
> 
> If one gets hit on, the guy doing the hitting on suddenly finds himself hunted down by a pack of female wolves.
> 
> I honestly do not believe they would even think of cheating.


Now this is the kind of story I want to hear to put my mind at ease :smthumbup:


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> Am I missing something? Can someone tell what the girl could have gotten out of this?


Two things:

1. *Validation* that she is a sexually desirable woman.
2. *Bragging rights* among members of her clique. "That's right, *I'm* the one who snared the alpha." It's the female equivalent of being the guy who's best able, among his peers, to kick other guys' a****.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> If one gets hit on, the guy doing the hitting on suddenly finds himself hunted down by a pack of female wolves.


As a guy looking for some, that sounds quite thrilling actually. What guys wouldn't want some emotionally charged women coming after him??


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Lon said:


> * I found out (though its still shrouded in trickle truth) that when she was in her PA (in whichever form that took - be it making out at the bar or at some dude's house) that they were "uncomfortable" with the infidelity but were mostly just a little excited to see one of their own having sexy time with some stud.*


^^This here is the frightening part.
Sometimes these women act just like high school guys when they run in packs.
Tremendous psychological pressure is placed on any female who choose not to toe the line, by the rest of the pack.
Its like they swear allegiance to the pack.
Funny thing is that when one gets into serious trouble,pregnancy, STD's or anything that risks bad exposure, she's on her own especially if the type of trouble she's in threatens in some way, the " stability " of the other's lives.

I had a similar problem with my wife some years ago. I didn't like the leader of a pack she was hanging out with and I told her point blank that I didn't like her , and why.
Her husband worked on a cruise ship as a manager so he was away from home at least for 9 months.
She was a woman with loose morals.
My wife was not impressed and got upset.
Lucky for me, the leader of the pack got pregnant whilst her husband was away.
By the time she realised she was pregnant it was too late.The pack broke up.
My wife finally saw what I was telling her.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

itom72 said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. *Validation* that she is a sexually desirable woman.
> *2. Bragging rights among members of her clique. "That's right, I'm the one who snared the alpha." It's the female equivalent of being the guy who's best able, among his peers, to kick other guys' a****.*


Very true. Women will want what other women want. Men who they wouldn't give a second glance by himself take notice and get interested in a man who has a lot of female attention. Many times regardless of his actual qualities or lack of. It can work to a man's advantage in a lot of ways.

I used to love walking around Chicago with my best friends ex-girlfriend. Very hot girl and when we were together women took notice lol.


----------

